# Who's regarded as the best Ecutek Tuner out there?



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

The guys over the pond seem to rate our very own Ben Linney over their own tuners.

Discuss.......like adults


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Here we go, a name your tuner thread. :chuckle:

Technically , wouldn't it be between the ecutek MASTER tuners?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Chronos said:


> Here we go, a name your tuner thread. :chuckle:
> 
> Technically , wouldn't it be between the ecutek MASTER tuners?


Pull up a chair, this could get interesting... :chuckle:


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Like I said, hopefully we can discuss like adults.

This isn't a thread to discuss tuner issues etc. I honestly just want to see if it's possible on this forum to look past the hyperbole and discuss who the best Ecutek tuners are, I'm talking about individuals here.

I haven't used anyone, I'm still stock BTW. I started this thread with "Ben Linney" as there must be something about his tunes if he has a large selection of clientele based in the US. Anyone used one of this tunes?

This isn't a bait thread, so please keep it civil.


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

AdnanK said:


> The guys over the pond seem to rate our very own Ben Linney over their own tuners.
> 
> Discuss.......like adults


ME, but i only cater for 1500+ bhp maps.

Drop me a PM if you need my services...

:runaway:

T


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I thought RyanG was the main man?

It's all too subjective tho because no one will admit to having a tune they are unhappy with and say they should have gone to X because until thier car is tuned by X they will not be able to gauge who is 'best'


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> I thought RyanG was the main man?
> 
> It's all too subjective tho because no one will admit to having a tune they are unhappy with and say they should have gone to X because until thier car is tuned by X they will not be able to gauge who is 'best'


I thought that was with Syvecs, with a lot of people using Litchfields for EcuTek?
JM Imports also get very good press.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

But how would you know ? I mean, if person xyz does your tune and you are happy with it, would you then pay someone else to do it again just to see if there's a difference ?


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

You can see from the http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/199777-r35-vbox-results-0-60mph-0-100mph-etc-drag-records.html who builds the fastest cars, but getting a car to respond well is more about round town performance which is not in my experience that easy to get spot on since it's not a wide open throttle thing.

Quite how you would measure the results is another matter.

Lots of armchair warriors on here that will tell you how good their tuner is, but outside looking at the fast cars and how they hold together you have little chance of getting a definitive answer to your question


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> I thought RyanG was the main man?
> 
> It's all too subjective tho because no one will admit to having a tune they are unhappy with and say they should have gone to X because until thier car is tuned by X they will not be able to gauge who is 'best'


He is if you go down the Syvecs route I would have thought. He's the go to guy for big Supra builds.


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

The best way, and perhaps the only way is to ask ECUTEK. They will surely have an opinion and offer recommendations?


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Caveman said:


> The best way, and perhaps the only way is to ask ECUTEK. They will surely have an opinion and offer recommendations?


I doubt they'd tell me who's the best.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

no real easy answer. most all uk known ecutek guys are good especially one's mentioned already as well as jamie evo, acspeed, usual suspects

best hard to define. price/service/backup/custom maps/TC/ pops&bangs/updates

ryan doesn't really use ecutek anymore, all syvecs understandbly and now lives in dubai


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

I get the feeling Ecutek and Litchfield have a close working relationship ( development wise ) so guess they would have an advantage - then a good tuner knows what to look for with any tuning software - Just loaded one of Ben Linneys stage 4.25 maps from a Cobb i bought and damn its good very impressed


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Chronos said:


> Here we go, a name your tuner thread. :chuckle:
> 
> Technically , wouldn't it be between the ecutek MASTER tuners?



being a master tuner doesn't mean anything...except you stock proecu cable kits


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> being a master tuner doesn't mean anything...except you stock proecu cable kits


BenYou kidding ?

You Are the Master  :bowdown1::bowdown1:
KK


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

This thread could end up like religion threads do...


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> no real easy answer. most all uk known ecutek guys are good especially one's mentioned already as well as jamie evo, acspeed, usual suspects
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All three of my previous and current GT-R's have been mapped by Ben.
It's not that the maps that came on the car/s wasn't good....it's just that Ben's were far better.

The above statement regarding the other elements play a massive part and speak volumes about the man himself.

Thanks Benji


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Threads like this almost always end up in a mess!

Im fortunate enough to have 2 GTR's at present - both on ecutek and both tuned by different tuners. 1 by Litchfields and 1 by Linney - both are awesome!!! 

I have something very interesting coming up soon which will illustrate (vaguely) performance differences between different tuners with same spec cars.  Watch this space.

Choosing a tuner isn't always about seeing power figures from dynos or 1/4 mile times. Its more about driveability! We all have our preference of how our car needs to perform - mainly to suit our driving styles. This is where the tuners differ imo. So you cant really say tuner X is better than tuner Y! 

I have had experience of 3 tuners on all my GTR's and have found the one that suits me and my style best. I prefer to extract as much as I can from my car and enjoy my spirited drives and Ben Linney gives me exactly that. I know he has a MASSIVE fan base worldwide - I can only assume that there are more nutters like me over the pond? 

So before there is a keyboard fight - all tuners are great at what they do. Do some research and chose the tuner that you believe will do justice to your style of driving or what you are looking to get from your car.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

there really is no easy answer to this. ben is undoubtedly on of the best customer service and availability with extremely safe tunes, used world wide and has a very satisfied customer base. he knows when something hardware wise is causing an issue and knows the gtr very well.

others excel in other areas. for instance litchfield have tuned there gtrs around many race tracks perfecting tunes (not that others haven't).

Visconti perfected the remote etune made easy, he connected to my desktop, set everything up and showed me everything he was doing it was awesome, Visconti was just demoing it to me (I'm sure others use this now too dunno tho) his background is in tech and computers so he knows how to make things code wise.

Bill @ spray it racing... want fast? this guys your man (not that others can't). countless nights perfecting his tunes for speed and backed up with results, he knows what many of the different parts do and how to tune them too. his background is extensive and knows big power like the back of his hands.

Sean Ivey @ ivey tune - one of the top calibration experts in the gtr world on any platform. many have learned alot from his knowledge, some of these guys may attest to that. his world records are well known (tho they didn't use ecutek for them)

could go on, there's many more tuners. more in the UK I do not know.

some tuner's are so good they don't need to tune the car in person for feeling and drivability which at least in the past was something of an issue to etune from how it sounds.


----------

